# Fabricacion de tarjeta gsm/sms para estacion metereologica



## ragonie (Jun 9, 2009)

Muy buenas, quiero monitotizar variables atmosfericas y esos datos enviarlos via gsm  o via sms a internet o movil, he visto tarjetas como la DD-5214  SMS / GSM que a simple vista no tiene mucha complicacion, me gustaria saber si alguien tiene el esquematico( o lista de componentes) de esa o de otra placa que sirva para lo mismo para asi poder fabricarla en el laboratorio.
Muchas gracias de antemano
Un saludo 

rafa


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 11, 2009)

Agota el recurso del buscador del foro porque el tema de usar un telefono celular/modem controlado por PC o PIC se ha tratado extensamente. Saludos.


----------



## kyryno (Jul 21, 2009)

Hola, Ragonie:_
Pues yo tambien estoy haciendo lo mismo, estoy haciendo una estacion meteorologica que esta como a 300 Km de mi ciudad, tengo que tomar las mediciones de los sensores de temperatura, presion, humedad, etc..., pues estoy usando un Datalogger CR1000, es donde se conectan los sensores, este mismo lo tienes que programar, para que envie los datos cada tiempo que tu quieras a un modem, por lo cual estoy usando un Enfora GSM1308, este tambien lo tienes que programar, los datos los voy a mandar a una pagina web, la cual tambien tienes que hacer, o simplemente programar el Enfora para que los envie a un correo electronico, no es nada facil, pero con mucho enfuerzo y dedicacion lo tenemos que lograr.. entonces usa esto: Datalogger CR1000 u otro modelo, Modem Enfora GSM1308 con SIM CARD de datos, la cual puedes comprar con la compañia de telefonia celular que te convenga, yo tengo de telcel, una  PC nada mas para programar y recibir los datos. Todo esto no son nada baratos, pero vale la pena aprender... estamos en contacto, yo tambien tendre problemas con esto...


----------

